# World Industries?



## killclimbz

Yeah, their snowboard line is crap. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Guest

okay then


----------



## Guest

Yeah I had a friend with one a few years back and it was NOT a good experience...


----------



## Guest

yeah im looking into getting an 06 Gnu GT...just saw one of these at the shop and thought id ask about it


----------



## Guest

Can't go wrong with Gnu...don't know much about the GT but I picked up a Carbon Hi-Beam for this upcoming season and have only heard good things. Haha I used to skate and had a World Industries deck, ahh brings back memories.


----------



## Guest

gnu gt is a flexible board meant for beginner/intermediate riders...it's built for mervin mfg. (builder of gnu, lib tech, etc.) in china...noticed that the gt is available for $99 from sierrasnowboard.com.


----------



## T.J.

johan said:


> mervin mfg. (builder of gnu, lib tech, etc.) in china...


since when? what ever happened to "hand built in the USA" i thought mervin was out of Washington or something. my lib is a few years old but i know it was mfg in the US.


----------



## Guest

no need for this thread..went out and bought a burton punch on sale. /thread


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> since when? what ever happened to "hand built in the USA" i thought mervin was out of Washington or something. my lib is a few years old but i know it was mfg in the US.


lib and gnu are still built in the US...just not the gnu GT


----------



## T.J.

johan said:


> lib and gnu are still built in the US...just not the gnu GT


weird... why this particular board is not mfg with the rest?


----------



## Guest

can't say for sure but using google, here's something from 2005:

I have a question that needs to be cleared up. I bought a Gnu GT from a major skate shop this winter. I got it from my friend who works there, and he "gave me a deal" at 149 bucks. The board lists for 269 dollars, so I thought I got a Gnu for half price!

Later, I was talking to a friend who works at the Salty Peaks shop. He said the Gnu GT was a joke board made in China to make fun of all the cheap companies getting stuff made overseas! I would like to believe that I got a good intermediate board-it would be awesome if you would clear this up for me. Matt Carlson SLC, Utah

You got a China board dude! But if it's still intact after an entire winter, you def got your money's worth, homes. Gnu's whole deal is that all their boards are handmade in the Northwest-so spitting out bargain basement sticks made in China is a bit of a joke, isn't it?

As far as pricing goes, you didn't get ripped off or hooked up, either. Actually, it depends most on when the board was purchased -it was a good deal at the beginning of last winter and not such a sweet buy toward the end of the year. You can find closeout Gnu GTs online for 129 dollars. Next time, shell out the extra cash for a real Gnu Danny Kass.-Dresser


----------



## Dcp584

CLIFTON 757 said:


> no need for this thread..went out and bought a burton punch on sale. /thread


Dude how old are you??? Punch is a kids board I think.


----------



## Guest

Yeah it is. The punch is a kids board that comes in sizes 131-145 cm...


----------



## Guest

im 18 but im short so i needed something small..yeah i ride a kids board so what..lol


----------



## Guest

No worries.  We won't make fun of you...I won't at least. lol


----------



## lisevolution

st.stark said:


> No worries.  We won't make fun of you...I won't at least. lol


don't count on the rest of us though mini me! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

haha yeah yeah yeah rub it in..im not that short..im 5'6"..well nevermind i am short oh well. nice boards for cheaper then for me...IN YO FACE SON! lol :cheeky4:


----------



## boarderaholic

CLIFTON 757 said:


> im 18 but im short so i needed something small..yeah i ride a kids board so what..lol


Do you mean you're light? Height doesn't correlate to how long a board should be...


----------



## Guest

i weigh from 115-120


----------



## boarderaholic

I hope you like to jib alot with shorter boards.


----------



## Guest

at 115 lbs., a 145cm jib board doesn't seem far fetched to me...depends on the rider i would think.


----------



## Guest

i do. my old board was a 160 and it was waayyyy to big for me! so i wanted something smaller


----------



## Dreja

I ride since 1998 same bord.. And i don't think to change, even bay new one i will buy split bord


----------



## woodhouse

The 12 year revival was 100% worth it to see a world industry board out in the wild


----------

